# Lenovo T550 wireless, Intel 7265, iwm0, not loading



## pez (Jan 20, 2016)

My wireless controller isn't working by default, so I rebuilt the kernel with iwm. It is shown in dmesg(8) but not in ifconfig(8).

I noticed two other lines which maybe it's relevant in dmesg(8):

```
iwm7265fw: root not mounted yet, no way to load image
iwm0: could not read firmware iwm7265fw (error 0)
```
Could anyone point me in the right direction to getting the driver loaded?

Thanks,
pez


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi,

Did you read the iwm(4) and iwmfw(4) manpages?

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=286441


----------



## pez (Jan 20, 2016)

Ah! Thanks for that. I did try to read them on here (not found), and on another working system (also not found), but not on the system in question.

Thanks for the pointer/reminder, the man pages for both are on there


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 20, 2016)

pez said:


> Ah! Thanks for that. I did try to read them on here (not found), and on another working system (also not found), but not on the system in question.
> 
> Thanks for the pointer/reminder, the man pages for both are on there


You're welcome


----------

